# If there's one thing I regret not doing in college...



## zippedlips (Feb 3, 2004)

...it's not having any roommates. Of course I wasn't well-off socially to begin with, but living alone certainly made things a lot worse. If I had lived with people, I'm sure I would have been 'forced' into more social situations, I would've grown more comfortable being around people, I wouldn't have been so lonely, etc. Sure I wouldn't have had nearly as much privacy, and there may have been some awkward and uncomfortable moments/situations, but not being such a hermit and loner would have definitely been worth it. Who knows who I would have met, the friends I may have made, the girls they might have hooked me up with, the fun stuff they might have dragged me along to, the memories I could have had. College might have actually been a good memory.

I know having a roommate is something many SAers would dread because it would be stepping way outside their comfort zone. But you do have to realize: you and your SA will *never*, *EVER* change--*EVER*--unless you step outside your comfort zone at some point.... you may as well do it when you're still living the so-called "best years of your life". And don't say you're just a "natural loner", "better off" not living with anyone. Humans _are_ social creatures by nature, and it's easy to say those kinds of things when you've built a world of isolation around yourself.

You may feel like it's a terrible idea now, but I felt exactly the same way back when I was in college (particularly the early years). Now I painfully regret it.


----------



## WhyMe888 (Aug 22, 2005)

i had a roommate my freshman year and she was great. we got along really well but she transferred to a different school so i couldn't room with her the next year and had to get a new roomy.

my new roomy isn't so great. i mean she's nice and all but we are complete opposites. she goes out every night, comes back at 3 am and watches tv because she doesn't have morning classes and i unfortunately have classes really early which sucks. and she eats my food, drinks my water which i don't mind but she never buys drinks, she just drinks mine which is ok. i can handle that, it's not a big deal but the whole let's watch tv at ridiulous hours sucks. 

a roommate is a good idea if you get a nice one, someone that you get a long with.


----------



## brownkeys (Sep 19, 2005)

I agree with you that having a roommate is probably better than not having one at all. But I also agree with whyme888 that it's also a good idea if you get along with them and at least have some things in common. Having a bad roommate could probably be just as bad-or worst-than having none at all. Roommates who are insensitive to you because of SA could cause even more anxiety, while their are ones who could probably be more sensitive to it, but will still influence your meeting other people and not being such a hermit anymore.


----------



## geek (Aug 11, 2005)

I thought the same way too. So I lived in residence (had my own single room, but shared the floor with 3 other girls) for one semester to see how it's like, and it was a nightmare. 

I went on vacation and had a roommate (great gal, but my SA ruined what friendship that could've developed) . That too was a nightmare. 

I don't think I'd survive a year living with someone in the same, tiny, room :afr

Perhaps you can go on a tour like with Contiki and try the roommate thing for 2 weeks and see how you like it.


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

My first college's dorms were quite terrible, and my current college has no dorms, so I don't have that regret. I think it would have been better for me if I had the opportunity to live on campus for even a year, just to get my feet wet.


----------



## onlylordknows (Apr 27, 2004)

if there is one thing I regret from college... is being a depressed hermit my second and third year. My grades suffered, had no social life, no friends

but now I'm behind two years anyway.... so maybe I can get that time back and do something with it


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

I'm thinking of living on campus when I return to university but the idea of living with a roomate is just a nightmare. Especially if that person is just someone you can't get along with.

Although I can see how it can have its advantages. It's a major step for someone who suffers from Social Anxiety. Right now I'm searching for an apartment and I may need to find a roomate whether I like it or not.


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

umm..i regret not studying a bit harder for my sociology class. i missed the "A" by 6 points. not 6 percentage points.. just 6 points. that translates to three missed problems on a test.


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

Not living in halls of residence.


----------

